# Hotmail Contact Numbers?



## Iliveinazoo (9 Sep 2010)

Does anyone know a contact number for MSN Hotmail, UK?

My account started sending out loads of spam to my contact list and even though I closed my account last Tuesday people are still receiving spam emails. I've tried looking on the MSN website but it constantly directs me towards Frequently Asked Questions or some other useless area.

Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## nry (9 Sep 2010)

It could be spoofing your address and not actually sending them via Hotmail...

They should have contact options online, I doubt there's a phone number.


----------



## Iliveinazoo (9 Sep 2010)

That doesn't sound promising, is there anything that you can do about 'spoofing'?

There is lots of MSN Forum contact headings but I fear that signing in will re-activate my account and make it even worse and I've read lots of the forum coments about MSN ignoring pleas for help. I want to speak to someone; this new fangled internet age isn't all it's cracked up to be is it?


----------



## GreenNeedle (9 Sep 2010)

Lol.  My mate keeps sending me viagra links.  He won't admit it though.

Also I keep sending myself chemical and dating adverts links 

I don't use hotmail.  haven't since it turned into live as it is rubbish 

All you can do is either change your password and hope it is a hacker rather than a spoofer or close the account and move onto something a little better.

AC


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (9 Sep 2010)

What would be better? I have been using hotmail for years but I really don't trust the security on it. I have a gmail account if that's any good?


----------



## Iliveinazoo (10 Sep 2010)

I think that I might re-activate my account then and delete my contacts and change the password - to one that 'll probably never remember!  And hopefully that will sort it.

Thanks everyone.  I've got a Yahoo account now so hopefully that one won't get hacked...


----------

